# Remember me?....update



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, last week I posted that I felt like I was dying. My whole world came crashing down when my then partner told me he wanted to try things with his ex...

I took him back after a day of NC, and tried to work it out. Biggest mistake ever...

Well, yesterday was my birthday and all I kept thinking about was about how unhappy I was. I hardly smiled anymore and regardless of him saying everything was fine, to me it wasn't. Today I told him I wanted to break up. As hard as it was, and believe me it was hard, like my chest was coming out of its place, but I did it. For me.

We only live once, our happiness depends on us and no one else, and I realized that my well being is more important than a relationship. I was not gonna stay longer knowing that the fights were always going to be the same, that I would rather end it now than start a new year unhappy. Right now, I'm hurting badly but I know ima be ok. Time heals it all and right now I'm grieving as if he died. NC will be maintained no matter what because I set my mind to it. 

Yes, being with someone who doesnt really make you happy is being with no one at all. You think you're in a relationship but you're not. I will give myself time and focus on me only. I am first, then my family, because if I don't put myself first, there will be no happiness within me and that's not life.

Let's see how this heartbreak plays out.. or how ima be able to sleep....but most importantly, if I die tomorrow, I know that I died taking care of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Good on you and Good luck. I hope your future is full of awesome. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

awww thank you!

Today I feel awful but I know ima be ok.


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Good for you. It will be hard, it always is. It was and still is hard for me. But I am so ready for it to be over that I am relishing the chance to enjoy life again.


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

urgh I know but it sucks. Is only the day after the break up and I guess I feel ok, but I literally feel like im dying inside...I cant wait till is over


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

It was easier for me. I found value in having a child and putting him first. Now that my life is headed in a direction where I have my child my life is much rosier. Its much easier to find someone who completes you in this world then to find a child that is your own blood.


----------

